#  > Bazaar >  > Werk aangeboden en gevraagd >  Autorijschool Medina, de rijschool voor Vrouwen

## LeleMoslima

Sallaam aleikom,

Graag wil ik via deze weg reclame maken voor mijn rijschool. Voor meer info bel het telefoonnummer dat staat vermeld op de flyer. Insha'Allah tot snel!

----------


## LeleMoslima

Ik zie dat mijn flyer niet goed zichtbaar is, kan iemand mij vertellen hoe ik het groter kan maken, heb nu vanalles geprobeerd? Als het standaard is, dan zou ik zeggen, wil je info over de rijschool, zet het maar hier neer. Ter informatie, ik rij in Rotterdam en omstreken..

----------


## Hawa

Sallaam aleikom,

Graag wil ik via deze weg reclame maken voor mijn rijschool. Voor meer info bel het telefoonnummer dat staat vermeld op de flyer. Insha'Allah tot snel! 

Wat weil je nu met je rijschool aan moslimaas, met hooddoek en halal aan rijden ik kots hierop.
Rijden is rijden in allerlei landen en daar past een hoofdoek niet eens bij.
Je moet zelf rijden en al die shit opdoen, denk je dat we Moahmmed zelve zijn, en in Saoedie de dames niet eens mogen rijden in een autootje...
Doe gewoon en start je zelf school aan onwetende vrouwen die denken, dat je met papiertje buiten die wet kan rijden, mooi niet dus.
Week je zelf in rijschool voor vrouwen die pal gas drukken, en zich zelf wel af rukken, van al dat mannelijke schoon, die niets aan belofte, die moederschoot, die zelf gedrocht ......
HUlde aan de school van vrouwen die willen rijden en toch nooit pedaal durven trappen, vanwege die islamitische school, die onverlaten, die discriminanten, die shit aan saoedische aardappelen en grapen, die vrouwen niks gunnen en gapen in de negev woestijn, waar de Palestijnen liggen de wroeten zonder auto vrouwen, de sluier is het recht voor vrouwen, dus.
Wees de kans en doe de dans en doe de auto cursus.....Halal, eventjes Halal, en later verknal je naar die oer tradities die eeuwige licht bezig ziet boven al die verlchtingen dus uit.
Laat je liften, en met de bus gaan, de taxi, en niet die auto, Saoedie is verboden, en laat je school eeuwig in het vergiet verdwijnen ...oei de vrouw, tekst Hawa..asjemenouw.... :jumping:

----------


## Ariza

LeleMoslima

Je bent goed bezig en trek je niets aan van kritiek.

LeleMoslima plaats nu je advertentie op de website voor Marokkaanse ondernemers.
Ik wil jou hierbij de volgende aanbieding doen:
Als je nu je advertentie plaatst dan betaal jij tot en met 31 december 2010 19.95 euro.

Heb je een vraag stuur mij gerust een e-mail

----------


## LeleMoslima

Waar heb je het precies nou over hawa?? En wat zit je nou precies dwars.. La hawla walla quwatta illa billah.. Dus vrouwen kunnen/mogen niet rijden alleen omdat ze een hoofddoek hebben.. Weet je dan niet dat zelfs de vrouw van onze geliefde profeet mohammed sallahoe aleihie wa sallem, de grootste zakenvrouw, van saoudie was? 

Moge Allah je leiden..

----------


## fatima_1984

In Amsterdam kun je ook terecht bij Autorijschool Mahjouba. Lage prijzen vergeleken met andere rijscholen althans ik heb geen betere kunnen vinden. 30 euor voor 60 min rijles. website: www.mahjouba.nl

gr'tjes Fatima :love:

----------


## Hawa

Waar heb je het precies nou over hawa?? En wat zit je nou precies dwars.. La hawla walla quwatta illa billah.. Dus vrouwen kunnen/mogen niet rijden alleen omdat ze een hoofddoek hebben.. Weet je dan niet dat zelfs de vrouw van onze geliefde profeet mohammed sallahoe aleihie wa sallem, de grootste zakenvrouw, van saoudie was? 

Moge Allah je leiden.. 

Wat zit je te dromen zuster. In tijden van Mohammed,vzmh, was er geen Saoedie Arabie!!!

En ook geen autoos,wel kamelen.

Moahmmed,vzmh, was vrouwelijk gezindt. Maw Hij nam het voor de vrouwen op. Vooral voor de weduwen. 
Mohammed,vzmh, heeft het toch aan de handelsvrouw Kadiesjha te danken, dat Hij in de grotten kon verblijven en daar de heilige beginselen van aartsengel Gabriel kon versprijden, dankzij die goede wil van Kadiesjha,die oudere vrouw,vergeleken, met die handelaar die Moahmmed uiteindelijk dus was.

Islam niet zomaar verdeel en heers in haar opvattingen, dat zie je wel hoe Wilders op dit geloof reageert.
En hoe de christenen en de joden op islam verbolgen zijn.,
saoedie is de schandknaap geweest en nogsteeds van het kapitalisme. De rijkeren en zelfs de koning van Saoedie Arabie heeft lak aan zijn doen en laten, zoals een machthebber dus betaamt om anderen te onderdrukken of nog te erger die heilige kliek te financieren waar jij slachtoffer bent van geworden, dat jij de islam iddiaal maakt als het beter geloof. (zoals ik dus ooit deed). Of nog doe, omdat ik denk dat islam genoeg in haar pacht heeft aan respect doen naar de vrouwen, de kinderen, de ouderen en ook vooral de dieren, zoals Moahmmed heeft geschreven in de koran.
Maar die hele koran is vervalst, en de hele bijbel is vervalst en die hele Thora en al die geloven bijelkaar is een grote manifistatie van mannen die elkaar naar het leven staan in macht en rijkdom, waarvan de vrouwen de dupe zijn, en zijn geworden.,
Denk je dat er een God/Allah/Jaweh is die beter weet en kent.
Ze laten de mensen in onwetenheid achter, de machthebber weten wel beter en het kapitalisme maakt iedereen wel af die anders denkt. In manipulatie en doemdenken.

De OLIE. geld aan de olie, gasprijs aan de olie, en de mensen blijven oeverloos dom en stom.

Investeren in de olie en niet in de mensen van land van herkomst.
Het is een grote bedriegerij.
In Mekness is grote minaret ingestort,vierhonderdjaren oud, honderden doden,denk je dat Zwitserland?
denk je dat Wilders
denkje
Minaret
klokkentorens
IK WIL RUST!!1 :fuckit2:  :fuckit2:  :fuckit2:

----------


## fatima_1984

Hawa, een afspraak met de psych zou geen overbodige luxe zijn denk ik.

suc6 ermee

----------


## Hawa

Hawa, een afspraak met de psych zou geen overbodige luxe zijn denk ik.

suc6 ermee 

Hahaha, denk je dat een Nederlandse psychiater mij zou kunnen helpen, ik denk van niet.
Ik kan het beter aan al die vrouwen vragen, die zusters die het wel weten, en hun eigen ding willen doen.
Vrouwen vanuit de hele wereldbol weten het beter dan een psychiater denk ik.
Maar jij denkt dat ik het niet trek of zo, ik trek het wel, maar die wereld is zowel vergankelijk des te meer ontoegankelijk voor vrouwen en meisjes die nog steeds worden misbruikt, en achtergesteld worden in die mannelijke wetgeving, dpoor mannen gemaakt, en door mannen bewerkstelligt.
De goden, God/Allah/Jaweh waren toch mannen, of zijn er ook nog vrouwlijke goden, of is de vrouw goddelijk te noemen.

Ja de moeder is goddelijk te noemen omdat zij met haar voeten altijd naar paradijs gaat, letwel, goede voeten, anders draaien die mannen haar om met de voeten naar(niet) de heilige kabaa,Mekka!

Er zijn genoeg vrouwen die hun hersenen niet gebruiken en al gedoemd zijn om te stervan, in meisjes,getrouwd zijn en dood. Niemand zal haar eren als goede moeder omdat zij als een koe wordt behandeld.

Of de meisjes en vrouwen zijn zot op het geld van al die mannen die oeverloos met geld smijten en willen pronken met het mooiste meisje uit de klas,kaste,of die stam, die haar familie wel zal bijstaan in al die armoede en uitzichloosheid.
Als je als meisje veel weet van de wereld, ga je niet zomaar trouwen, je kijkt echt wel uit, en neemt het heft wel in eigen hand.

Dat wil niet zeggen dat al die mannen niet deugen, er zijn genoeg mannen en jongens die wel toegankelijk zijn voor meisjes en vrouwen, die niet hun zwaard laten wapperen, of achter hun eigen lul aan lopen toch?

Mannen zijn voor mij ook heilig in hun soort, zoals ook al die vrouwen die presteren en het goede doen, 

Maar ach, jij denkt dat ik rijp ben voor die skrink, met pillendoos, ik ben die doos, die theemuts,
Maar ik weet wel beter, leven is verdraaid oke, als je maar de goede weg volgt.
Je hoeft niet bang te zijn, je moet je woordje weten, en op weg gaan naar goede leven, zowel mannen en al die vrouwen.
Al die kinderen
Al die mensen
op deze wereld
Blijdschap
liefde\en vooral
vrijheden...


Hoe worden jongetjes
gestraft
meisjes zijn
stukken beter.
Meisjes lokken uit
die jongens
weten
maar toch
laten 
vele meisjes
respect
verzaken
ze willen beter
maar toveren
geen wonderen.

Laten we jongens en meisjes
beoordelen
naar hun vrijheid
liefde
en respect
woord
naar woord
er zijn
en er eventjes
niet kunnen zijn.

Is die vrouwelijke beter
is die man
dus minder
ga je uit de weg
weet jij
beter
dat we
samen moeten doen.

----------


## farahita

ja je hebt echt een psych nodig en een cursus nederlands. Je tekst zit vol met taal en stijlfouten.

----------


## Hawa

ja je hebt echt een psych nodig en een cursus nederlands. Je tekst zit vol met taal en stijlfouten

Oke! Je hebt gelijk. Dat ik fouten maak in het nederlands. Maar je eigen fout is die arrogantie om mensen af te gaan straffen op hun Nederlandse woordgebruik. Jij bent des te arroganter dat je denkt dat jij het wel weet en denk mensen als ik af te kunnen straffen en notabene naar de psychiater sturen.

Ik ben blij dat je de nederlandse taal goed beheerst,maar dat wil nog niet zeggen, dat jij die gene bent om iedereen die slecht in taalgebruik is maar af te gaan straffen.
Uiteindelijk gaat het om de inhoud van de tekst, niet om het taalgebruik.
Misschien heeft Wilders toch gelijk gekregen om al die shit aan moslims het land uit te gaan smijten. Mind You!!! :fuckit2:

----------


## Autorijschool_Mahjouba

Hawa,

"De goden, God/Allah/Jaweh waren toch mannen, of zijn er ook nog vrouwlijke goden"

nu laat je zien dat je er echt niets van snapt! Er is maar 1 god! en dat is allah swt. en of het een man of vrouw is staat nergens geschreven en het is ook niet reel om een menselijk aspect daaraan toe te schrijven! al het andere mag je lekker aan je moeder vertellen of iemand die het iets kan schelen want hier hoort dat duidelijk niet thuis!

ik roep iedereen verder op om niet meer te reageren op haar onzin want daar kickt ze namelijk op! laat haar maar raaskallen  :fuckit2:  :fuckit2:  :fuckit2:  :fuckit2:  :fuckit2:  :fuckit2:  :fuckit2:  :fuckit2:

----------


## Hawa

Hawa,

"De goden, God/Allah/Jaweh waren toch mannen, of zijn er ook nog vrouwlijke goden"

nu laat je zien dat je er echt niets van snapt! Er is maar 1 god! en dat is allah swt. en of het een man of vrouw is staat nergens geschreven en het is ook niet reel om een menselijk aspect daaraan toe te schrijven! al het andere mag je lekker aan je moeder vertellen of iemand die het iets kan schelen want hier hoort dat duidelijk niet thuis!

ik roep iedereen verder op om niet meer te reageren op haar onzin want daar kickt ze namelijk op! laat haar maar raaskallen

Ach shut up!
Heb je wel eens verdiept in de geschiedenis van de koran hoe die geschreven is, na zijn dood, en dat er maar weinig mensen zijn die weten hoe het nu echt wel zit.
Als Mohammed zegt dat de vrouwen gelijk zijn aan al die mannen zie je er dan iets van terug.
Jij notabene met je vrouwelijke autorijschool?
Wat wil je bereiken als je rijbewijs haalt zijn de rijbanen niet verschoond van al die klote mannen toch?
En dat je notabene nieteens mag binnen samen met je man ofzo, in die heilige mosk.
Verdiep je wel in die wreedheden van moslims in die landen waar je als vrouw niet eens bestaat?
Je mag hier verdomme met een hoofddoek lopen en kritiek oefenen op het westerse bestaan, maar ga solidair zijn met al die vrouwen en meisjes in die landen die verkocht,uitgehuwelijkt worden en niks in te brengen hebben.
Jij bent een arrogant schepsel, die anderen opzweept om mij te negeren,nou denk maar niet dat ik Wilders ben.
Wilders denkt zo onnozel zoals jij dus bent.
Niemand zal dus weten wat islam dus echt inhoudt.
Jij niet en Wilders niet.
Anderen willen Marcouch uitsluiten en boycotten in gemeenteraadsverkiezingen.
Nee, van mij aan, stem Marcouch, stem op de gedoogpartij, en als je wilt geld verdienen met alleen maar vrouwen ben je anti-islam! :potver:

----------


## Hawa

Geloof je in God.
Mag je zelf weten.
Wat is je ware God dan wel niet.
Straffen!

En je zegt er is maar een God?

Je moet nog veel leren.
Hoe kan het dan dat alles naar de haaien gaat, en die God is er niet?
Of denken de mensen dat God kan toveren ofzo.

Mohammed vzmh, heeft in zijn grotten dankzij die engel Gabriel, zijn tekst wel gekregen, waren die teksten al niet openbaar in de christelijke en jodenhoek.
daarna komt de koran, met zijn geweldige boek, ik vind dit echt wel, maar als je dan ook nog vanuit jou geloof denkt dat dit het enige boek is, die enige God aan Allah.
Noudan , je breekt mijn hart.....
Vrouwen mogen niet bidden samen met de mannen
vrouwen worden nog steeds uitgehuelijkt
vrouwen mogen niks
mannen moeten voor de vrouwen zorgen en hun de mond wel snoeren
alles wat je zegt over de koran wordt bestraft met jihad.

Jihad is je land verdedigen tegen onverlaten
Jihad is jezelf beter mens kunnen maken, dat je volmaakt kunt zijn en worden.
Alles over hel en hemel zie je ook in die christelijke boeken,de bijbel.

Alles wat je niet mag in zonde doen ze in het geniep dus wel.
Onwetenden worden misbruikt door stelletje machtmisbruikers: ook in islam, ook in christendom, ook in jodendom, en hindoe en wat al die geloven dus prediken, is onderdrukking aan al die onwetenden.

In Nederland is men niet onwetend, in Nederland is alles wel seculier, en kan je alles wel benoemen, wat radicaal links,rechts,of radicaal moslim, of nog erger ortherdoxe zielen die knielen bij het bed aan violen.

De kennis aan de wetenschap is om te zoeken naar de oorsprong, niet die oorsprong aan die ene God.
Die waanzinnige God die iedereen wel helpt naar de kloten,
zoals Wilders die de islam uitsluit, zoals hij zegt, het is een ideologie, maar wat Wilders dus vergeet, dat islam ook filosofies is.

Maar ach, jij maakt van je eigen geloof, dictator, mag hoor, dan kunnen we nog jaren ruzie maken toch.......

Denk je dat de dieren een God/Allah/Jaweh hebben, ik denk van niet, het bloed moet vloeien op al die heilige dagen, en vooral in deze tijden moeten de mensen nadenken, en dat gezeik aan offer. Of het zijn de dieren altijd, of het zijn de vrouwen en meisjes allertijden.

Kut op met je autorijschool.

Wees solidair,doe iets, en doe niet zo hypocriet zuster......

Er zijn by the way genoeg mannen die het goede doen, zie naar je eigen profeet, en zie dat hij alles voor de vrouwen deed, en dat al die mannen tot inkeer moeten komen, en dat doen ze, maar jij...wees [email protected]

----------


## fatima_1984

Autorijschool Mahjouba uit Amsterdam




Auto rijschool Mahjouba is specialist in het geven van autorijles en is specifiek gericht op het vrouwelijk karakter in het verkeer.

Bij autorijschool Mahjouba, rij je altijd in een veilige en representatieve auto met vele luxe en gemak. Verder volg je onderwijs volgens een vast traject met alle opleidings aspecten die voldoen aan alle cbr normen. Iedere leerling krijgt een persoonlijke instructiekaart waar alle vordereringen nauwkeurig worden bijgehouden en afgevinkt zodra de leerling een handeling voldoende beheerst.



Link:

http://www.autorijschoolmahjouba.nl/

----------

